# Homemade Stoker DIY



## kaveman42 (Jan 6, 2017)

I recently made a DIY stoker for under $50 using the following pieces. Works pretty good for my setup.

Digital Temperature Controller - 
4" Elbow Duct

4" Duct Cap

DC Plug

PC Fan













IMG_0086.JPG



__ kaveman42
__ Jan 6, 2017


















IMG_0085.JPG



__ kaveman42
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

It doesn't seem that a PC fan would give you enough cfm's, but I guess it's working for you.

Al


----------



## tripleq (Jan 7, 2017)

When there is a problem do you call an AC or IT guy?


----------



## kaveman42 (Jan 7, 2017)

The small fan I'm using is actually a rackmount 12V server fan which can push 35 cfm. I'm only providing half the voltage and it is working great. Most stokers the sell have 12 cfm fans.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice Kaveman, I have a PID like yours. I am curious as to where the temp probe from the PID is located.

T


----------



## kaveman42 (Jan 8, 2017)

The probe is almost on the middle of the cooking chamber, I'll have to take a pic for you when I get a chance. Since mine is a vertical smoker and the lower part is cooler than the top portion I usually set it at a lower temp for the digital temp gauge to kick on than the temp near the meat. One reason I have it in the mid point and not next to the meat is that the probe was too thick to pass through the hole I had drilled for my other probes. Unfortunately, I do not have a larger size drill bit to make the hole bigger. Next time I swing by Home Depot I'll have to remember to get a bigger bit. If you can, the best place to put the probe would be next to the meat your cooking.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 15, 2017)

Slick! Very Slick, Kaveman.

Have you had a chance to see how closely it holds temperature? I could see using the controller  to run a defunct MES unit I have out in the barn. At about 1/5 the price of a Aubriens PID it might be a fun project. Certainly can't be any worse than the MB controller..


----------

